# Video Gaming forums added... Win $100 for your Game Review



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*New Video Gaming Forums*

At the request of our members we have now added a Video Gaming category of forums here at the Shack.

Video Game Systems | Video Games

General Games Discussion, Playstation, Xbox, Nintendo and PC Games forums are included along with each format having sub-forums for Reviews, Online Gaming and News.

*$100 Monthly CASH Giveaway for Game Reviews*

We are looking for game reviews from our members and have decided to offer a cash giveaway to members who are willing to write game reviews. For every review thread a member creates in any of the game review sub-forums, we will enter that member in a monthly $100 cash drawing. Two reviews gets you two entries, three reviews equals three entries... and so on for each month. We will probably run the giveaway over the next three to six months, so there will be several opportunities for members to win cash. No duplicate reviews allowed (so be sure to check and make sure a review has not been posted if you are looking for that review to be counted as an entry in the cash giveaway drawing), however, there may be reviews for the same game in each format. Reviews must also meet our Game Review Format.

See the official $100 Monthly Cash Giveaway thread for full details.

We hope you will enjoy the new gaming forums.


----------

